# How crowded are resorts when the National Brotherhood Of Skiers is there?



## aheights117 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey all,

I'm planning a trip with about 8 friends to go to Keystone resort in Colorado.

Apparently the dates that we booked are the same dates that the National Brotherhood of Skiers are going. If you didn't know, it is an organization of African American skiers. About 2500 of them are going.

How crowded will it be with them there? I have never been to anything bigger than a midwest ski resort, so I don't know how much an extra 2500 people can affect a resort such as Keystone. Will the slopes be noticeably more crowded?

Has anyone ever snowboarded/skied with them or with them present? Thanks for the help!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*black skier lives matter*



aheights117 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm planning a trip with about 8 friends to go to Keystone resort in Colorado.
> 
> ...


the fuck???


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I prefer National Sisterhood of Yoga Pants days. I really can't tell if the concern is about it being a bunch of brothers or just an organization day and longer lift lines.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> the fuck???


Lol, that was my first thought. But in all fairness, it is an okay question. If it's a large organization, it could impact the crowds.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Their website says they bring together "well over 5000 people from across the country for a week of skiing."


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I saw Malcom Jamal Warner at Mountain High like 20 years ago, he was smiling just like Theo.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> the fuck???


To emphasize,

THE FUCK?? That is 31 busses that seat 81 people. If that event is an actual thing and these skiers are not beginners colliding on the greens, that's going to be a whole lot of people on the mountain in addition to the people that don't know 31 busloads of people are heading to Keystone. There's 20 lifts at Keystone, so thats also 125 people at each lift and chances are they will congregate a few, so I'm guessing it is going to be packed.

Edit: I should clarify, I don't know if Keystone limits ticket sales per day, but if they do, then it may not be as bad.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

MMSlasher said:


> To emphasize,
> 
> THE FUCK?? That is 31 busses that seat 81 people. If that event is an actual thing and these skiers are not beginners colliding on the greens, that's going to be a whole lot of people on the mountain in addition to the people that don't know 31 busloads of people are heading to Keystone. There's 20 lifts at Keystone, so thats also 125 people at each lift and chances are they will congregate a few, so I'm guessing it is going to be packed.
> 
> Edit: I should clarify, I don't know if Keystone limits ticket sales per day, but if they do, then it may not be as bad.


Really you should look at lift capacity per hour with is over 40k. Once they spread out a bit I don't think it'll be a huge deal. I'd worry more about all the CA asswipes that are migrating each year and fucking up the state in general.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

How many days overlap is it? All of them? If it is only 1 or 2, then just go to A-Basin or Breck for the overlap days. Both are just minutes from Keystone.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It is always pretty busy, dont worry about it. Every week there is a new convention or event that makes it just as crowded as the next.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> It is always pretty busy, dont worry about it. Every week there is a new convention or event that makes it just as crowded as the next.


Ya, but for this one you have to factor in the National Organization of White Suburban Cougers that just by pure chance seems to follow these bookings around. Pack it in if you're looking for some Apres action.


----------



## aheights117 (Apr 25, 2016)

phillyphan said:


> Their website says they bring together "well over 5000 people from across the country for a week of skiing."


Nope, it actually says "Well over 2,000 people".


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The thing is, Keystone holds an assclown festival every day they are open, with a minimum 30k attendance daily.

While the African American crowd maybe up by 10000000%, they won't even put a dent in the shitshow.

You are more likely to have issues with Parking Lot Juggalos than you will have extra lift wait time.


----------



## aheights117 (Apr 25, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> The thing is, Keystone holds an assclown festival every day they are open, with a minimum 30k attendance daily.
> 
> While the African American crowd maybe up by 10000000%, they won't even put a dent in the shitshow.
> 
> You are more likely to have issues with Parking Lot Juggalos than you will have extra lift wait time.


I was looking for the average number of people at Keystone on any given day, but all I could find is "Lift Capacity" so I don't really know how that relates to the number of people on the slopes itself.

Do you think 30k is actually about accurate for the number of people actually on the slopes at any given time?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Utah and Montana are gonna be way better than CO this year anyway*



aheights117 said:


> I was looking for the average number of people at Keystone on any given day, but all I could find is "Lift Capacity" so I don't really know how that relates to the number of people on the slopes itself.
> 
> Do you think 30k is actually about accurate for the number of people actually on the slopes at any given time?


A more accurate number than 30k is "a shitload".

I mean, if ur a cop, best stay away, we don't need gunplay on the slopes.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

What is the Summit?

The Summit is a biennial fundraiser of the National Brotherhood of Skiers, bringing together well over 5000 people from all across the country for a week of winter sports fun. Summits are held during odd years. The primary purpose of this fundraiser is to support the NBS Olympic Scholarship Fund, designed to provide financial support for exceptional athletes of color who excel in winter sports. The intent is to propel these young athletes to Olympic and international competition. In addition, funds from this event support the operation of the National Brotherhood of Skiers.

*that is what I saw on their website.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

SBF needs a Summit,cougars and all.


----------

